# HELP!!!!!! Jellyfish HELP!!!!!!!



## skeeter1284

hello im new to this site and wounder if anyone could help me 

im lookin to buy a jellyfish im after a moon jellyfish but am not sure where i can get one dose anyone no where a repital dealer for this kind of thing also where i can get the right kit of this jellyfish 

im not worryed about distnace or cost but it must be in the uk been tryin and lookin for wks now and starting to run out of ideas 

if anyone can please help i would be gratefull thanks


----------



## Kelly84

Hi i googled this site don't no if it will help Moon Jellyfish, Aurelia aurita, Kreisel Aquarium, Jelliquarium, Tank Raised, Captive Bred. Sorry just re read your post this site is in the US. Maybe you can ask them if they know of any suppliers over here.


----------



## Stew

moon jellyfish are very common off uk shores in there millions.


----------



## skeeter1284

Stew said:


> moon jellyfish are very common off uk shores in there millions.


 
yeh wales is a good place for them but if i was to go 2 a beach and get one woulnt it be dead ????

this is why im tryin to find a deal tha will supply a couple and a tank and other bits needed

also that site was spot ongd information on it thank u : victory:


----------



## Kelly84

skeeter1284 said:


> yeh wales is a good place for them but if i was to go 2 a beach and get one woulnt it be dead ????
> 
> this is why im tryin to find a deal tha will supply a couple and a tank and other bits needed
> 
> also that site was spot ongd information on it thank u : victory:


No problem glad to help :2thumb: good luck with the jellies & keep us informed!


----------



## owlbassboy

i think jellyfish are quite hard to keep i remember reading an article about the tank setups they need. been searching but cant find the article. i will post it if i come across it tho.


----------



## Adam98150

The jellyfish need a perfectly round tank for a start, as they get trapped in the corners of usual shaped tanks. Why would you want to keep one? Do you have any saltwater experience at all?


----------



## 9Red

Might be a daft question, but what do jellyfish eat? Can you feed them on small livefoods like daphnia?


----------



## skeeter1284

Adam98150 said:


> The jellyfish need a perfectly round tank for a start, as they get trapped in the corners of usual shaped tanks. Why would you want to keep one? Do you have any saltwater experience at all?





9Red said:


> Might be a daft question, but what do jellyfish eat? Can you feed them on small livefoods like daphnia?


 
i no all the details abut the tank and what i need iv been doin a lot of reading up on them so no the ins and outs of it or i wouldnt want to take it on 

also jellyfish eat plankton smal shrimp and things like that


----------



## gizmossister

live food is the best thing for them u need a perfectly round tank which is large enough for them and their tenticles lol it needs to have quite a large current in it too but not so high that u end up with ur jelly going round in circles, i dnt think u would find anywhere other than aquaria that order theirs in specially but keep looking and good luck u might find that if u ask in places that keep them they might be able to give u some help.:2thumb:


----------



## Kelly84

I know you already havethe info but this is for those who might not have seen the link

Can I keep Jellyfish at home ?

Yes and No, it depends on who you talk to. A few things for sure, you obviously need a source of jellyfish and you need a specific system to hold them, as well as, a regular supply of planktonic food. 
The truth is that jellyfish are NOT easy to keep, and only advanced hobbyists should try it !  
There are those who feel that public aquariums and academic type people are the only ones capable of maintaining jellyfish. This is true, as they have the resources and the knowledge. On the other hand, there are a few individuals who have, or are, perfecting the systems, foods, as well as, learning how to propagate or raise jellyfish in captivity. Midwater Systems has developed a custom acrylic jellyfish tank, called the Jelliquarium, and is working on holding systems used to keep these midwater collections and gelatinous organisms in suspension. 
Until recently the only source for live jellyfish was to collect them yourself or public aquariums. In general, most public aquariums are prohibited from providing or selling them to anyone other than other academic institutions.  
Lately though, there have been a few people who have either entered into the market, or have plans to enter that market, and offer various species of jellyfish, systems and food supplies for sale. 









The jelly that is being most commonly raised is the Aurelia aurita species, or commonly called the Moon Jellyfish. The methods of raising these jellyfish are slowly becoming more perfected, although supplies are no where near marketable amounts. 
Aside from the livestock supply aspect of owning a jellyfish tank, one needs to be aware of the specific requirements of that tank. Since jellyfish are physically delicate, are prone to flow with the current, are suspended by the current, and it's that current that brings them their food, their tank has to be specially designed to meet all those needs. The tank is called a Kreisel.  
A Kreisels design is one in which there are uniquely designed inlets and outlets for the water, as opposed to a single inlet and outlet for water. It has to be introduced in so that it is a gentle tumbling type flow and keeps the jellyfish suspended. It has to be drawn out in a similar manner that it does not 'suck' the jellies into the filter system. The basic idea I think of is similar, in some ways, to your clothes dryer. Water ( as opposed to hot air in the dryer ) is introduced around a perforated or specially screened cylinder, and it causes that water to gently circulate its inhabitants. Likewise the water leaving the kreisel needs to exit in a manner that does not take the jellies with it. 
Aside from the design of the jellyfish tank is its filtration. This type of filter is very similar to a coral reef tanks. It should involve surface skimming, mechanical and chemical filtration, as well as, a effecient biological filter. It would also be a good idea to incorporate a protein skimmer too. Overall water quality is paramount ! 
In addition to the tank and its filtration Moon jellyfish require cold water. Since they live in waters that range from 55 to 65 degrees you WILL need a refrigeration unit. 
Ok, so now you have the jellyfish, the tank with its special design, and have incorporated the proper filter system and chiller unit....what are you going to feed the jellyfish ? 
In nature, jellyfish ( Aurelia species for the sake of this article ) feed on plankton. Fortunately enriched brine shrimp, shaved mysis shrimp can be the substitute for plankton. Recently a product called Cyclopeeze has been introduced as a substitute food source. Did I also mention that the jellyfish require MULTIPLE feedings on a DAILY basis ? 
One other thing to mention, lighting. Since jellyfish ( Aurelia ) dont require light, the only illumination needed for the tank is so that you can see the jellyfish. This is a good thing as it minimizes the number of times you have to place your hand into that tank with COLD water and those creatures who sting < s >. 

Moon Jellyfish, Aurelia aurita, Kreisel Aquarium, Jelliquarium, Tank Raised, Captive Bred


----------



## skeeter1284

sorry my bad :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

There were loads of jellyfish on the beach in France that we visited. If I'd known, I could've smuggled one back for you...:lol2:


----------



## skeeter1284

Trillian said:


> There were loads of jellyfish on the beach in France that we visited. If I'd known, I could've smuggled one back for you...:lol2:


 
gutted :sad:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal

Go to your nearest public aquarium and ask them about purchasing an off show specemin.

Harry


----------



## fishkeeper

*Jellyfish for sale in the UK*

You can buy Moon jelly fish from Fishkeeping.com but they are very particular that you can supply the right conditions to keep them in, so it would be best to call and discuss your requirements.


----------



## Fargle

You do realise that thread is nearly 5 years old?


----------



## skeeter1284

Wow I just got an email and remeberd password I don't won't a jelly fish now me and my ex split up ages ago so that went out window thanks for all your help lol hahaha 5 years old wow mad


----------



## fishkeeper

Fargle said:


> You do realise that thread is nearly 5 years old?


Yes! But someone else may search for the same question and this will appear on page one on Google


----------



## blinky71

Give Paul a ring at Ocean Corals York, they supply moon jellyfish tel. 01904 691704 and they are suppliers of the Cubic Jellyfish tanks too. Check out Ultimate Reef too lots of sponsors on there might be able to help and lots of friendly advice too :2thumb:


Doh !! just seen how old this thread is anyway the above info. is correct if anyone is interested in keeping jellies


----------



## herper147

Reading the first page I thought this was a troll:blush:


----------

